# Water Pressure Regulator



## John V (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello RV People

I'm not sure if this is spamming, and if it is, I apologize in advance, but we are giving something away, so hopefully it's something of benefit to the community.

It's an adjustable water pressure regulator- lead free

Just message me if you would like one.

let me know your thoughts

best regards!


----------



## C Nash (Dec 5, 2016)

yes would be great to have the adjustable one John.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 5, 2016)

Just one question, why does your profile say female and you picture sure looks male LOL


----------



## John V (Dec 6, 2016)

Oops, sorry about that


----------

